# gyno concerns and first serious cycle



## Nikhil Kambli (Aug 20, 2014)

hi guys, 
  i am new not just on this forum but to any forum across the digital spectrum. so i dont know wat i dont know. plz help me out. i starting my third cycle but this one is after a gap of 2 yrs. my previous cycles didnt last for more than 6 weeks. this time round i am planning a *8 week cycle* but  not too heavy as such. *300 mg of deca for per week and 20 mg d bol ED and 500 au of hcg last 2 weeks*. i am having *anti progesterone for hair loss and nolvadex for gyno at hand*. i have a heridatory hair loss issue. also i feel i have some gyno already coz my chest has a very wierd shape near my nipples. i wil post a pic so u can judge if i have gyno or gyno symptons already. my weight is *200 lbs height is 178 cms / 5'11 feet tall and body fat wud be 20% *and i am working out for quite some time now but had taken a break so now wanna start big time. i dont like injecting my self a lot so once a week is fine. *i am open to inject sustanon once a week *if the need of testosterone rises so as to lower the estrogen levels. also plz tell me when shud i start using nolvadex or i need  some other drug during to cycle to keep the aromatisation to minimum.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bro...you need to do more research.  Anti-p is not for hairloass.  Sustanon needs to be injected EOD.  This is your third cycle and you don't know the proper dosage of nolvadex?  

Just do sdmz 3 and msten and do more research while you are on that cycle.


----------



## orange24 (Aug 20, 2014)

More research


----------



## theestone (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Make another thread for advice. This is for introductions. Didnt realise before writing below. 

More research. 
You should have at least a bit of test in the cycle. 
Adding testosterone will not lower estro. 
Inject twice per week is my suggestion. 
AI to keep estro in range. Three choices are Arimidex, aromasin, or letro.

Doesn't look like you have gyno. Looks like regular fat.


----------



## brazey (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 20, 2014)

Do alot more research before you do anything. and research "first cycle" alot, on many forums..
take is slow and safe : )


----------



## Nikhil Kambli (Aug 20, 2014)

*some more research*



raysd21 said:


> Bro...you need to do more research.  Anti-p is not for hairloass.  Sustanon needs to be injected EOD.  This is your third cycle and you don't know the proper dosage of nolvadex?
> 
> Just do sdmz 3 and msten and do more research while you are on that cycle.




thanks bro.. wat is sdmz 2 and msten? and i am having Cap Voranin  thats a what i am having. my bad.. its not ani progesterone.. it is actually progesterone pill.. i am posting the article where i read its used for hair loss and and i had also read on the forum that progesterone is better than finastride if u have hair loss prob and ur susceptible to gyno

[h=2]"Significance of Progesterone in Hair Loss[/h]Progesterone is an important hormone produced by the female body. Progesterone also serves as a precursor in the production of other important hormones, including estrogen and cortisone. Progesterone-based hormone therapies can also be effective in treating hair loss. Progesterone inhibits an enzyme, 5-alpha reductase. Progesterone prevents the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone or DHT that is a biologically active metabolite in the body. DHT is considered to be responsible for damaging hair follicles and an important factor in hair loss."
---- http://www.livestrong.com/article/135649-progesterone-therapy-hair-loss/ 



since i am at it i think i will have *letrozole* while on cycle. i dont mind some less gain but bitch tits no way. will have nolva for pct if req. i am more concerend of the sides than the resuly bcoz i know AAS will have results come wat may. but i really want to make it fool proof as much as possible. hair loss and gyno are my main concern. also tell me if the dosage of dbol n deca are not high enough to give my gyno. and how much letro shud i take and EOD or ED


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.  You don't seem to be listening to the advise given so I will restate what Blergs said above.  Research from the standpoint of a first cycle.  Whatever you did before and are planning to do now, just set it aside and don't worry about it for a minute.  Read about what people are doing and why, then you will have a better understanding of what these things are doing to your body and how to avoid complications

best of luck


----------



## Nikhil Kambli (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks rayjay1. well i am reading about it but i am confused due to multiple contradictory posts. thats why i decided to write the post so that u guys can point out the mistakes and give me correct solution. its short all i need is correct pct for deca dbol cycle.


----------



## Nikhil Kambli (Aug 21, 2014)

blergs. said:


> Do alot more research before you do anything. and research "first cycle" alot, on many forums..
> take is slow and safe : )



Blergs thanks for your interest. actually my confusion is because of the reading i have been doing off late. some say its better to have free estrogen in body on cycle so gains dont affect and then take nolva for pct. some say take letro so estrogen is under control to begin with. while others say nolva for pct with deca dbal cycle is of no use as its v weak. also since i have a feeling i mite develop gyno so wats the best pct or shud i take letro during the cycle. if yes then how much dosage. my cycle wud look like this except that instead of nolva i m thinking of using .50 mg of letrozole EOD


----------



## Nikhil Kambli (Aug 21, 2014)

just addition to the above, when shud i stop letro and start nolva. also plz tell me if my HCG dosage and timing is right


----------



## theestone (Aug 22, 2014)

Make a new thread in the anabolic section for advice.  This section is really for introductions only.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

